
How will the US implement a ban of WeChat? - cianchette
https://www.wsj.com/articles/commerce-secretary-wilbur-ross-says-he-will-ban-wechat-use-in-u-s-after-sunday-night-11600429988
======
cianchette
Supposedly the US will ban WeChat on Sunday. How would that be implemented? An
order to Apple and Google to remove from the app stores? What about existing
downloads?

------
frr149
Why post something hidden behind a paywall?

